# FMA Talk Interviews



## Dan Anderson (Nov 16, 2013)

Can somebody send me the url where I can download some of the FMA Talk interviews?  I would love to hear some of the Modern Arnis players interviews like Kelly & Tim's.  Email me at dannyleeanderson@hotmail.com.  Thanks in advance.

Dan Anderson


----------

